# Abdominal tourniquet saves lives



## Armymedic (23 Aug 2013)

I call BS, until I see the scientific studies studies that prove the claim.

More on Stars and Stripes

http://www.stripes.com/news/game-changer-tourniquet-for-abdominal-wounds-is-already-saving-lives-1.235791


----------



## ModlrMike (23 Aug 2013)

Me too!


----------



## Loachman (23 Aug 2013)

I'll have to see if the research for the article was based upon a Duffelblog article when I get the chance. That was the first thing that came to mind.

"This summer in Birmingham, Ala., a man came into the emergency room where Croushorn works with a gunshot through his _*upper arm*_, and was bleeding profusely. The bullet had pierced the armpit,  destroying one of the body’s largest arteries....He applied the _*abdominal*_ tourniquet and persuaded a wary nurse to remove her hands from the wound. There was no bleeding. Croushorn said the patient made it to the operating room, where a shocked vascular surgeon repaired six inches of torn artery. The man lived."

I cannot see how that would work, but then I don't watch a lot of television doctor programmes.


----------



## GAP (23 Aug 2013)

Loachman said:
			
		

> I cannot see how that would work, but then I don't watch a lot of television doctor programmes.



Maybe not, but the pythons and annaconda's have got it down pat.... :nod:


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 Aug 2013)

We need one that fits the neck. 




_edit - figured I better add a smilie before someone takes me seriously_


----------

